# sprouts in rockwool



## HighDroeD (Aug 6, 2009)

my seeds have cracked in my rockwool..do i wait until i see roots throughout the rockwool b4 i put into hydro? or now with just the taproots?


----------



## pcduck (Aug 6, 2009)

I wait till I see roots throughout the cube


----------



## purplephazes (Aug 6, 2009)

Yeah from what i have seen of hydro grows Duck is right ! Then into some hydroton seems to be pretty successful ! Good luck !..but take my advice with a grain of salt i don't know much about hydro... Honestly !


----------



## Billyinse (Aug 6, 2009)

I waited till the roots started comming out of the bottom of the cubes


----------



## stevetosh (Aug 6, 2009)

yep roots, no question.


----------



## bluealein56 (Aug 14, 2009)

i was reading in a magazine the other day about air prunning the roots where you put the rockwool cubes on a raised surface like a cooling rack from the kitchen, that way cool air can run underneath causing the roots that are sticking out to run along the bottom of the cubes. It said to place in the hydro system once it gets a little covered in roots running along the bottom of the system kinda like the roots in the plant in the pic below boot with rockwool.



once placed in the hydro system those root tentacles will shoot out tons of other little root tentacls causing a bigger root system. Kind of similar to topping but doing it with cool air. I just attempted this for the first time and just placed in the system tonight so well see.


----------



## Shockeclipse (Aug 14, 2009)

I would say wait for "decent" root growth.  Don't transfer when you see 1-2 roots.  I waited til I had like 10-20 showing before I xfered mine.  The more root growth you have when you xfer the faster the plant will grow once its in your sytem IMO.


----------



## bluealein56 (Aug 14, 2009)

Shockeclipse said:
			
		

> I would say wait for "decent" root growth.  Don't transfer when you see 1-2 roots.  I waited til I had like 10-20 showing before I xfered mine.  The more root growth you have when you xfer the faster the plant will grow once its in your sytem IMO.



:yeahthat:


----------

